# A look at P&S Absolute Rinseless Wash



## The Guz (Jan 27, 2019)

P&S recently launched their version of a rinseless wash into the growing market of rinseless products.

The Rag Company titled their video game changer which was not a good idea as this has made Absolute a polarizing product. Many have stated that it is a copycat product and that TRC is hyping it to induce sales. Get passed all that and Absolute does a good job at what it is designed to do. 

After watching their podcast with Dave Phillips who is the chemist at P&S, he goes into depth on the fact that this product was designed from the ground up utilizing chemicals not used in the industry. Which in fact is game changing for P&S as they never had a rinseless wash. In the grand scheme of rinsless washes it’s not game changing.

It’s a good product and does exactly what it is designed to do. Which is clean the paint safely.

On my video I decided to put it side by side with ONR as many are questioning if Absolute is better than ONR. The answer is no. They are more equivalent would be a better way to say it.

The attribute that is going to win people over is the slickness during the washing and drying process.

Overall it is a good product. 

Is it game changing? No.

Would I recommend it? Yes.

Should you throw all your current stuff out? No.

When your current stock dwindles down consider Absolute as an option. It is just as versatile as many rinseless washes on the market.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Good review as always.

You know my general thoughts on RW/WW's ... more acceptable when car has rock hard clear and is THAT clean. You would not get away with this on softer paint, or in the UK outside of summer months without inflicting damage. Great for bird sh*te, door shuts, polish removal and on some occasions glass cleaning.. but no replacement for a 'proper' wash where time/conditions allow.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

You don't need rock hard clearcoat, it's nonsense that its damages paint that easily. I'll use it up to medium soiling.
Rinseless also has the advantages of using less water, needing less gear, no waterspots, fine to use on a hot day in full sun, quicker.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

JU5T1N said:


> You don't need rock hard clearcoat, it's nonsense that its damages paint that easily. I'll use it up to medium soiling.
> Rinseless also has the advantages of using less water, needing less gear, no waterspots, fine to use on a hot day in full sun, quicker.


Disagree.. Some people need to or are happy to cut corners. If defect free paint is the goal, there is simply no comparison and having used both methods I've found the results to be in stark contrast. 

I exclusively use rinseless washes on my father in laws car due to him not having access to a pressure washer and on medium to hard paint has seen at least 30 percent more damage inflicted than when I used to maintain at my house using traditional methods. 

I eagerly await the day you decide to video your results under intense light... 



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## noorth (Jul 10, 2019)

Get over yourself geez man.


----------



## JU5T1N (Dec 7, 2019)

I use the same method 





I get the same results.


----------



## Coatings (Feb 10, 2020)

atbalfour said:


> Disagree.. Some people need to or are happy to cut corners. If defect free paint is the goal, there is simply no comparison and having used both methods I've found the results to be in stark contrast.
> 
> I exclusively use rinseless washes on my father in laws car due to him not having access to a pressure washer and on medium to hard paint has seen at least 30 percent more damage inflicted than when I used to maintain at my house using traditional methods.
> 
> ...


Did you video your results on your fathers car? Would be interested in Link to thread….


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

